# Toro Powerlite "Dethatcher".



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Current listing on ebay-https://www.ebay.com/itm/272978052237?ul_noapp=true

Last summer my yard flooded and a large part of my lawn was killed. I did not want to spend $100 to rent a commercial dethacher. Since I had not used this snow blower for a few years, I figured I could try to use it to dethatch my dead lawn. The rubber paddles worked great for dethatching and I was able to complete a large section of my lawn. But then it started running sour and stopped running completely and I ended up renting a commercial dethacher anyways.  I forgot this machine did not have an air cleaner from the factory and I think the engine ingested some dirt.  The engine still pulls over and still seems to have compression but does not run anymore.  The primer rubber button is cracked and falling off. The machine is good for parts or with some work, it may run again. The machine still is dirty from last summer. Unit is being sold as is.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

:grin:


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmmm and all these years i thought they were only for snow!!!!
Maybe thats why some of these Hondas have the teeth worn off.....using em for a tiller.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

lol made my morning.


----------

